# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  БИТ: Строительство

## MisterWaters

*
ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ РЕЛИЗОВ, ВКЛЮЧАЯ ТЕКУЩИЕ ВЕРСИИ*
*
"БИТ: Строительство, ред. 2.0"
"БИТ: Строительство, ред. 3.0"
"БИТ: Строительство, ред. 3.0 КОРП"
"БИТ: Строительство + КИБ"
"БИТ: Строительство.Зарплата"
*
*МЕТОДИКА ОБХОДА ЗАЩИТЫ ОТ БИТ* *Скрытый текст*
1) Установить сервер лицензий 
2) Сдвинуть дату вперед 
3) Запустить сервер и активировать 10-дневный триал 
4) Остановить службу сервера 
5) Сдвинуть дату назад  
6) В реестре для 7-ки и 8-ки (на ХР не проверялось):  

HKLM\Software\wow6432node\Microsoft\1ct - для х64-систем или 
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\1ct - для х86-систем 

*ВАЖНО:* Иногда нужно удалять не 1ct, а 1th (закономерность пока не выявлена) 

Поле T_DATA (сюда предположительно пишется смещение по годам) меняем на 0000000000000000 
7) Запускаем сервер, наслаждаемся  

PS: Если лицензия уже просрочена - удаляем раздел 1ct и выполняем активацию 10-дневного триала по-новой.

----------

DimonArt (15.10.2019)

----------


## Slovyan

Я сталкивался. ранее работал в бите, внедрял данное решение

----------


## Ukei

*MisterWaters*, это аналог Подрядчика строительства, но не так сильно запилено как ПС. Фактически - та же Бухня, только со строительными доками. Жить и работать с ней можно.

----------


## CrazyArt

> *MisterWaters*, это аналог Подрядчика строительства, но не так сильно запилено как ПС. Фактически - та же Бухня, только со строительными доками. Жить и работать с ней можно.


А про Подрядчик строительства что нибудь сказать можете? Про отличия версий 3 и 4? В версии 3 - есть бухгалтерский и налоговый учет или только строительный оперконтур?

----------


## Ukei

> В версии 3 - есть бухгалтерский и налоговый учет или только строительный оперконтур?


 - И оперативный и налоговый учет есть во всех версиях. ПС - это обычная Бухгалтерия + набор чисто строительных документов.

----------

CrazyArt (16.05.2014)

----------


## CrazyArt

> - И оперативный и налоговый учет есть во всех версиях. ПС - это обычная Бухгалтерия + набор чисто строительных документов.


А как насчет глючности и соответствия ожиданиям? Потому что по поводу УСО - есть много нареканий на качество кода, причем как на сугубо УСО-шных, так и на стандартный функционал УПП который они "зацепили" при разработке. И еще некоторые люди мне говорили, что они "ожидали большего" от УСО, т.е. заявленный функционал не соответствует тому, что фактически реализовано.

----------


## Ukei

> А как насчет глючности и соответствия ожиданиям?


 - Знакомые сидели на ПС несколько лет, переписывали конфиг под себя (хотя можно было обойтись и внешними обработками), при переходе с 1.1 на 2.0 вернулись к типовому конфигу. По большому счету все работало, нюансов правда не знаю, сейчас люди там перешли на Бит:Строительство, но не сказать что он идеален, хотя по общему мнению и лучше ПС.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство 3.0", релиз 3.0.1.9 от 23.04.2014*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

СеверныйВетер (28.11.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство", релиз 2.0.8.37 от 26.09.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Rosichzrm

а есть отученная конфигурация на строительство?

----------


## Ukei

> есть отученная конфигурация на строительство?


 - Посмотрите внимательно первое сообщение на этой странице.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство", релиз 2.0.8.41 от 10.12.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## borcha

пробная лицензия кончилась, однако по приведенной схеме "продлить" ее не выходит. Раздел 1ct удаляю, однако закончившаяся пробная лицензия никуда не уходит. пробовал на семерке, на 2008 - одна и та же фигня. Может кто посоветует?

----------


## Ukei

> пробная лицензия кончилась


 - Схема рассчитана на действующую пробную лицензию.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство", релиз 2.0.8.44 от 09.02.2015*

Установка, демо, обновление, CF (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## borcha

- Схема рассчитана на действующую пробную лицензию.

а как же  "PS: Если лицензия уже просрочена - удаляем раздел 1ct и выполняем активацию 10-дневного триала по-новой. "

----------


## Ukei

> а как же


 - Вот именно для таких случаев и сделана эта приписка. Но дважды на одной машине Вы тестовый режим не активируете. Имеется в виду, на машине с "хвостапми" от БИТ.

----------


## Ukei

> отученная конфигурация на строительство


 - Есть Бух. строй. организации от Импульс-а, но не на этом форуме. За ссылокой в личку.

----------


## S.Vladimir

Добрый день!

У клиента используется БИТ.Строительство.Зарплата  .

Суть вопроса следующая:

    Клиенту необходимо вести учет отработанного времени с помощью табеля. Клиент оформляет командировку сотруднику, делает расчет причитающихся сумм за командировку, начисляет ЗП. При этом, программа выдает информацию, что сотрудник одновременно находился в командировке (см. скриншоты вложения - Бадаев) и в то же время ставит, что он работал - это некорректно.
     Если документ табель не вводить, то программа показывает все верно.

Хотелось бы уточнить это ошибка в конфигурации или это с нашей стороны методически неверно. 

Спасибо! 

Есть скриншоты, но не знаю как сюда их выложить.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство", релиз 2.0.8.62 от 16.11.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство", релиз 2.0.8.63 от 24.11.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Mihska (06.05.2016), иван1111 (11.02.2016)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство", релиз 2.0.8.74 от 27.06.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

rikony (28.02.2017)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство", релиз 2.0.8.91*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство", релиз 2.0.8.102*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство КИБ", релиз 2.0.8.99*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство КИБ", релиз 3.0.1.119*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство.Зарплата", релиз 2.5.122.1*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство", релиз 2.0.8.103*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство", релиз 3.0.1.120*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство.Зарплата", релиз 3.1.2.422*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Killernet (17.01.2018), OvcharenkoVV (22.04.2018), siboc (20.04.2018)

----------


## siboc

> *Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство", релиз 2.0.8.74 от 27.06.2016*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


А может есть ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ с 2.0.8.74 до 2.0.8.91?

----------

ДидарАйгерим (10.05.2018)

----------


## Ukei

> А может есть ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ с 2.0.8.74 до 2.0.8.91?


 - Есть, конечно. Ссылка на отраслевые решения у меня в подписи.

----------


## tresherx

Подскажите ламеру,  в параметре Т-DATA что менять  на 16 нулей двоичные значения, или в конце строки идет текст и там поставить 16 нулей????  Так как на скрине правильно? Безымянный.jpg

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство", релиз 2.0.8.111 от 04.04.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Alexisonfire

БИТ: Строительство", релиз 2.0.8.118 может кто-нибудь залить?

----------


## Bird2007

http://www.unibytes.com/folder/CKohxWrz7PYB

----------

Alexisonfire (18.03.2019), Ukei (18.03.2019), wakeonlan (24.04.2019)

----------


## gusak

Ребята а у БИТ 3.0 какой на данный момент актуальный релиз?

----------


## buratino13

Актуальный релиз: 3.0.1.155 (БП 3.0.70.30)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство", релиз 3.0.1.133*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

walp (25.04.2019)

----------


## wakeonlan

> http://www.unibytes.com/folder/CKohxWrz7PYB


а последний?

----------

Ukei (25.04.2019)

----------


## Bird2007

У меня - нет.

----------


## zombieboy

А есть методички этой конфе?

----------


## gusak

> А есть методички этой конфе?


https://yadi.sk/d/9YrsTVKH7KpE9g

----------

Ukei (25.05.2019)

----------


## Ukei

> А есть методички этой конфе?


 - Есть. Внутри любого обновления.

----------


## Ukei

> Программа бесплатная?


 - См. 1-е сообщение темы.

----------


## Alexisonfire

поделитесь последним релизом для 2.0 плиз

----------


## Bird2007

Так надо не последнюю, а нитку апдейтов до текущей. Если есть такое для 3.0 - присоединяюсь к просьбе.

----------


## Ukei

> Так надо не последнюю, а нитку апдейтов до текущей. Если есть такое для 3.0 - присоединяюсь к просьбе.


 - Цепочки нет, неск. новых обновлений залил в ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ.

----------


## Bird2007

> - Цепочки нет, неск. новых обновлений залил в ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ.


Спасибо огромное

----------


## Ukei

> поделитесь последним релизом для 2.0 плиз


 - См. ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ в 1-м сообщении темы.

----------

Alexisonfire (31.05.2019)

----------


## Alexisonfire

> - См. ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ в 1-м сообщении темы.


Не могли вы перезалить последний релиз для 2.0
В вечном архиве ссылка не работает, точнее до ссылки на закачку дело не доходит

----------


## Bird2007

Для 3.0 цепочка 133->138->142->147->153->157->158

----------

Ukei (01.06.2019), vlar (28.12.2019)

----------


## Ukei

> Не могли вы перезалить последний релиз для 2.0
> В вечном архиве ссылка не работает, точнее до ссылки на закачку дело не доходит


 - Кликните по паре рекламных ссылок, или обновите страницу загрузки по Ctrl+F5.

----------


## Bird2007

> - Кликните по паре рекламных ссылок, или обновите страницу загрузки по Ctrl+F5.


На самом деле, действительно, что-то с обменником, у меня тоже бывали файлы недоступны. Но решилось со временем кроме одного файла.

----------


## Alexisonfire

> - Кликните по паре рекламных ссылок, или обновите страницу загрузки по Ctrl+F5.


получилось через "сохранить ссылку как"

----------


## AlexLL

БИТ.СТРОИТЕЛЬСТВО 3.0 + КИБ (Бухгалтерия предприятия 8.3, ред. 3.0)

BITStroyKIB_3.0.1.162_setup.rar - установка
BITStroyKIB_3.0.1.162_updsetup.rar - обновление

----------

root7 (20.07.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство", релиз 2.0.8.133*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство", релиз 3.0.1.162*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство", релиз 3.0.1.163*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство КОРП", релиз 3.0.1.161*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство КОРП", релиз 3.0.1.163*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство КОРП", релиз 3.0.1.164*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство + КИБ", релиз 3.0.1.161*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство + КИБ", релиз 3.0.1.164*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство. Зарплата и управление персоналом", релиз 2.5.142.1*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство. Зарплата и управление персоналом", релиз 3.1.10.78*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство. Зарплата и управление персоналом", релиз 3.1.10.111*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

DimonArt (15.10.2019), root7 (06.03.2020), xXx_007 (06.02.2020)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство", релиз 2.0.8.138*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство", релиз 2.0.8.139*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство", релиз 2.0.8.140*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство", релиз 3.0.1.171*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство", релиз 3.0.1.172*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство", релиз 3.0.1.173*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство", релиз 3.0.1.174*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство + КИБ", релиз 2.0.8.139*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство + КИБ", релиз 2.0.8.140*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство + КИБ", релиз 3.0.1.170*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство + КИБ", релиз 3.0.1.172*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство + КИБ", релиз 3.0.1.173*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство КОРП", релиз 3.0.1.171*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство КОРП", релиз 3.0.1.174*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство КОРП + КИБ", релиз 3.0.1.170*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство КОРП + КИБ", релиз 3.0.1.172*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП", релиз 2.5.147.1*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Зарплата и управление персоналом", релиз 3.1.12.76*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Зарплата и управление персоналом", релиз 3.1.12.113*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Зарплата и управление персоналом", релиз 3.1.12.142*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Bodum (07.05.2020), pol91 (16.05.2022), Rebus123 (15.12.2021), root7 (06.03.2020), wakeonlan (19.05.2020), xXx_007 (14.04.2020)

----------


## wakeonlan

круто!

----------


## IuliiaT

Скачала здесь Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство КОРП + КИБ", релиз 3.0.1.172  . Но после установки при запуске программы пишет:"Техническая информация об ошибке записана в журнал регистрации.

Недостаточно прав доступа
Для работы текущему пользователю должны быть добавлены роли:
-Пользователь БИТ.ФИНАНС
Обратитесь к Администратору."        Как это исправить? Помогите пожалуйста!!

----------


## mixanffly

А может кто нить скинуть обновление для БИТ Строительство 2.0.8.140 и выше?

----------

xXx_007 (06.04.2020)

----------


## Skotovod

Добрый день, выложите пожалуйста последнюю версию БИТ Строительство 3,0 выше (3.0.1.177)

----------


## йфяйфяйфя

Здравствуйте. Очень нужно последние обновления Бит:Строительство 3.0

----------


## ZahvatkiN

Присоединяюсь к просьбе по поводу обновлений Бит:Строительство 3.0

----------


## G00ck

Здравствуйте! Поддерживаю просьбу по поводу обновлений Бит:Строительство 3.0

----------


## raa3738

> Здравствуйте! Поддерживаю просьбу по поводу обновлений Бит:Строительство 3.0



Очень нужны последние релизы БИТ строительство 3.0 !

Поделитесь, плиз !

----------


## nomorebugs

Все дружно очень очень просим последние конфигурации Бит:Строительство 3.0

----------


## Toxyc

Очень очень очень просим последние конфигурации Бит:Строительство 3.0

----------


## Burny

Очень нужны обновления!!! После 3.0.1.177. Видимо прикрыли лавочку?

----------


## Bit177

http://www.gigabase.com/getfile/zfLq...18kG6LdAFaqgBB

----------

Toxyc (28.12.2020)

----------


## Toxyc

Здравствуйте, а Бит:Строительство КОРП 3.0.1.177 у вас нет?

----------


## buratino13

Всем привет. Есть обновления Бит:Строительство 2.0 (последняя 2.0.8.160) Бит:Строительство 3.0 (последняя 3.0.1.199) готов поделиться, пишите в личку.

----------

Bird2007 (23.01.2021), derb03 (29.01.2021), success (12.02.2021), vitalikmva (27.01.2021)

----------


## repz83

После 3.0.1.199, есть у кого-нибудь?

----------


## repz83

После 3.0.1.199, есть у кого-нибудь?

----------


## kvv70

> Скачала здесь Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство КОРП + КИБ", релиз 3.0.1.172  . Но после установки при запуске программы пишет:"Техническая информация об ошибке записана в журнал регистрации.
> 
> Недостаточно прав доступа
> Для работы текущему пользователю должны быть добавлены роли:
> -Пользователь БИТ.ФИНАНС
> Обратитесь к Администратору."        Как это исправить? Помогите пожалуйста!!


Как решилась проблема? То же столкнулся с подобной ошибкой.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Нужна Конфигурация *"БИТ: Строительство", релиз 3.0.1.211*
полная установка есть у кого?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Всем привет. Есть обновления Бит:Строительство 2.0 (последняя 2.0.8.160) Бит:Строительство 3.0 (последняя 3.0.1.199) готов поделиться, пишите в личку.


Нужна Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство", релиз 3.0.1.211
полная установка есть у кого?

----------


## serkrn

Здравствуйте поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство", релиз 3.0.1.211

----------


## Rebus123

> БИТ: Строительство КОРП + КИБ


Приветствую! Есть такая конфигурация с релизом этого года ?

----------


## valent58

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обновлением Бит:Строительство 3.0 новее чем 3.0.1.211

----------


## balistik777

3.0.1.224-3.0.1.228
https://dropmefiles.com/8395u

----------

ikalichkin (23.06.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

Извините, а обновлениями  Бит: Строительство с 3.0.1.*178*  по 3.0.1.*219*  можете поделиться?

----------


## melser

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь, пожалуйста,конфигурацией (просто cf) Бит:Строительство 3.0 3.0.1.230
Заранее благодарю

----------


## swhost

> Здравствуйте! Поделитесь, пожалуйста,конфигурацией (просто cf) Бит:Строительство 3.0 3.0.1.230
> Заранее благодарю


1С Бит.Строительство 3.0

----------

melser (10.01.2023)

----------


## swhost

Бит.Строительство + КИБ 3.0
Бит.Строительство 3.0
Бит.Финанс 3.1 для БП 3.0
обновы до 11.09.2022

----------


## ikalichkin

*Конфигурация "БИТ:Строительство", редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.1.232 от 16.08.2022*

Файл установки: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.BIT.1.1.4.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

mr_kotuk (13.09.2022), mvladv (29.11.2022)

----------


## Serji0

Добрый день, хотим оценить БИТ: СТРОИТЕЛЬСТВО.Управление строительными проектами  (на форуме есть ссылки но они уже не доступны - unibytes умер), если есть поделись пожалуйста
Заранее благодарю

----------


## swhost

> Добрый день, хотим оценить БИТ: СТРОИТЕЛЬСТВО.Управление строительными проектами  (на форуме есть ссылки но они уже не доступны - unibytes умер), если есть поделись пожалуйста
> Заранее благодарю


Берите, моя сборка Бит.Строительство 3.0

----------


## ikalichkin

*Конфигурация "БИТ:Строительство", редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.1.234 от 18.10.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.BIT.1.1.4.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------


## Serji0

> Берите, моя сборка Бит.Строительство 3.0


У вас конфигурация БИТ Строительство (Подрядчик)

а у БИТов есть еще отдельная конфигурация (не модулем) - называется БИТ: СТРОИТЕЛЬСТВО.Управление строительными проектами, я так понимаю менее распространенная.
   заявлено что в ней реализован функционал планирования и контроля работ, со своими сметами, планами и контролем факта, но работает она отдельно от основной конфигурации, и на первый взгляд (презентации, видео) функционал не слишком подробно проработанный, хочется оценить изнутри

на форуме дважды выкладывали такую конфигурацию, не качал себе, и она теперь не доступна

----------

